# كيفيه صناعه بولش التلميع (للسيارات)



## ابو عمرو الدراوشه (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
ما مكونات بولش تلميع السيارات وطرق تصنيعه


----------



## مبارك حويل (22 يوليو 2011)

شكراً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ميدو267 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراً على هذا الموضوع*


----------



## morad222 (7 مايو 2013)

ارجو من الاخوة الذين يعلمون عن كيفية التصنيع ان يفيدونا باسرع وقت


----------



## xspeeder (7 مايو 2013)

يارييييت بجددد


----------

